# 8gal by Aquaphish!!!



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I have posted in the photo album some pictures of my new 8 gal but I think I will start and continue my journal for this tank here. It seems all tanks in the photo album are way larger than what I have. (BTW I do have a 40 in there somewhere!!)

I got this tank just over a week ago when the drive home from work was more stressful than a day at work!!! Stopped at the LFS and found this.

At first I had it scaped with white foreground rocks and background substrate was Eco-Complete. But decided to go with a petrified wood hardscape.

There are some pictures of both.

As you can see the light system has too much blue. I did retrofit the canopy with a ahsupply 2X13 Deluxe Will post some pics of the retrofit soon.


----------



## VITARTE (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking set up roud: 
I seem to remember seeing one of this some time ago at a LFS near where I live. It wasn't cheap. The price, stand included was over $250.
If I had the money I would have bough it though. It sucks being poor :icon_lol: 
Anyway, good luck with your project  
Rafo.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

They are not expensive. Just about the same price as the Eclipse models. But this one did not have any filter like the Eclipse.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Here are some pictures of the retrofit of the light canopy.

The first picture shows the original light system that came with the set up. I really did not like it because there was just too much blue in it. I tried to find a different light for the same set up but did not find one. I decided to retrofit it with a ahsupply 2X13 deluxe system. I know I could get this type of light when I need to.

On the side of the canopy there were four screws holding the sides to the main canopy. I removed both sides and slid the reflector and electrical system out. 

I wanted to use the same off/on switch so I cut the wires that lead from the ballest and light sockets. That is shown in the third picture.

Displayed in the forth picture are all the components that came with the ahsupply system. The problem is that the MIRRO reflector did not fit quite right. It was too long and too narrow to fit into the canopy. OK I might have disfigured the optimum efforts of the reflector, I bent it so it will fit into the slots made for the original reflector. then I took some old scissors and cut the reflector down the the proper length.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

After cutting and trimming and fitting the MIRRO reflector I removed it and added the two ballests into the top of the canopy. Then replaced the reflector for fit of the ballests in such tight quarters. It worked out very well, tight but well.

Once the reflector and ballests were fitted and ok I needed to drill some holes into the reflector to mount the light sockets on either side. After measuring and aligning I drilled two holes into the reflector to mount the sockets.

Once the screw holes were done I placed the sockets in place but not very tight. Then I inserted the light bulbs into the sockets and aligned the bulbs so the would be as straigh as I can get them, then tightened the screws.

The next and last thing to do was to connect all the electrical wiring. I followed the instructions that came with the new system. Replaced the end caps of the canopy and hoped for the best. Pluged it in and nothing!!! That is what happens when you do a job late at night. You realize you need to flip the switch!!! Everything worked well!!! The lights are bright and no more blue tank!!!

At first I was really conserned about the heat generated by the ballests in a small compartment. But the heat is not anything more than the original ballest produced. But I still want to find some small vents that I can add to the top of the canopy to help remove the heat. There are some louvered vents on the sides that help, but I really will feel safer if I had more ventilation.

The last two pictures will show the difference in the lighting systems. Even though the original was a 36watt fixture and the new is only 26watts I really like the apppearance of the new system. And I will still have approx 3.25WPG.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

nice journal you got goin here. its always fun to watch these!

-=- fish newb -=-


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

The tank is looking great. Do know yet on what yo want to stock the tank with as far fish goes?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Perfectblue said:


> The tank is looking great. Do know yet on what yo want to stock the tank with as far fish goes?


That is the million$$ ? !!!

Was thinking of the usuals Cardinals or some other tetra. But I have those in my 40 gal. Maybe I'll just do this very cheap. Have you ever got some feeder guppies and see all the colors that are produced??? Then you get the nicer ones and keep them. Then add some even more colorful guppies and see what comes up!!! 

I really don't know what to put in yet.. I got this just because I was in traffic and stopped off at the LFS saw it and bought it. 

All I know is the fish need to be small even when full grown. Any suggestions other than the norm???


----------



## BSaint (Jun 8, 2005)

Why not try some endlers. A few people on the forum have them at reasonable prices. I got a few from someone on here and just love them.


----------



## [RK] (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank looks great! Can you stick the heater inside the HOB filter?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

BSaint said:


> Why not try some endlers. A few people on the forum have them at reasonable prices. I got a few from someone on here and just love them.


That was one option I was thinking of.




RK said:


> Thank looks great! Can you stick the heater inside the HOB filter?


Wish I could but once I get the plants going I might find a plant to hide it behind. If I decide to make a custom HOB I will incorporate the heater into the filter.


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

aquaphish said:


> All I know is the fish need to be small even when full grown. Any suggestions other than the norm???


Hmmm. Maybe Dwarf Puffers, Pencilfish, pair of Apistos, Pygmy Cories, Pygmy Gouramis, Kuhli Loaches, Killifish, Badis, or a Shrimp tank.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

I'd suggest dwarf puffers or shrimp. but not both  I'm keeping both right now in seperate tanks and they are each a joy to keep. If you want DP's, though, get ready to provide some live foods!


----------



## littleguy (Jan 12, 2005)

Awesome setup and retrofit. Lighting looks great. Great pics!

Do you know the brand of that tank and hood? Looks just about perfect to me. Is it glass or acrylic?

Perfectblue has excellent fish suggestions; you could also consider some of the tiny rasboras like _rasbora maculatus_ or _dorsiocellata_ or _brigittae_, although I've never kept any of them and don't know much about them.

My personal favorites are shrimp and endlers. Photos of endlers just don't do them justice - they're incredible in person in my opinion.

Great looking tank, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Matthew Mahling (Sep 4, 2005)

Looking good Aquaphish. Is that an 8 gallon Finnex by any chance?


----------



## krazykidd86 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very cool looking aqua! I like the look of that tank. The retrofit looks alot better than the original lighting structure. 

Keep it Rockin!

the KIDD


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments and support!!! I have thought of all the possible additions but have really not decided yet. Really like the dwarf puffers but want to stock a few Red Cherry Shrimp. I need to lower my GH Kh and pH before I add any fish. They are way off the scale. Will do some water changes usin some RO water this week. 

I have some Blyxa Japonica and Hottonia Palustris that seem to be effected by the water quality. But will find out when I change water and get my DIY CO2 going. Hopefully by the weekend I will have things straight and add some fish to start the cycle.

As for the brand of tank It had a sticker "JALLI" that I removed. The reason I did get this one is that I was looking at the Eclipse but really did not want an acrylic tank, this one is glass. Easy to maintain and IMO does not scratch as easily as the acrylic ones.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

*Weekly Update*

I will try to post weekly updates at the very least. No matter if I am having problems or the tank is doing great. I think it is benificial for all to see the good and the bad. 

The tank has been running Just about 2 weeks now and it is showing that it is a new tank!!! Algae everywhere!!! 

My water parameters are as follows:

KNO3 = ~10ppms
FE= .25-.10 mg/L
GH= 7º
Kh= 5º
pH = 6.8
Phosphate = IN THE OZONE LAYER!!! The test is just way off the scale!!!
CO2 = 19ppms using this calculator http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm.

As for trying to take care of the algae I did get a clean up crew!!! Found 3 ottos and 4 shrimp at Hacienda Tropical Fish in Hacienda Heights CA.

Here are some pictures of the algae problem and the Ottos I bought. They are still in the bag.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

*Update continued*

Here are some pictures of the shrimp.


----------



## Perfectblue (Jan 11, 2006)

Looks good.roud: Have you decided yet what other fish you are going to add?


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

Perfectblue said:


> Looks good.roud: Have you decided yet what other fish you are going to add?


It does not look very good with all the algae starting to show up. But hopefully that will diminish with in time.

As for other fish I saw some nice looking Apistos. Another thought was a mating pair of golden rams that were at the sore.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

aquaphish said:


> It does not look very good with all the algae starting to show up. But hopefully that will diminish with in time.
> 
> As for other fish I saw some nice looking Apistos. Another thought was a mating pair of golden rams that were at the sore.



Why not get some endlers? I think the tank is too small for some apisto. If the tank is nicelye planted you will not have problems with the and the cherry.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

*Ottos the clean up crew!!!*

Just wanted to post some pictures of the ottos working on the brown stuff covering almost everything in the tank.

Notice the tips of the leaves and the amount of brown stuff and the lack of it just in front of the otto. They are doing a great job so far!!!

I just might check out getting some Endlers. Does anyone know where to get any???


----------



## Steven_Chong (Sep 14, 2004)

This tank reminds me very much of the set up I'm working on now, both in size and in age-- mine is also about 2 weeks old now, and also experiencing the first wave of algae :hihi:

Got brown dust and green spot everywhere and a bit of that brown thread-stuff like in your pics. I'm getting a giant horde of wild cherries sent to me on tuesday (since I have HC in the tank I don't want Amanos digging around).

BTW-- what do you think of the 26 watts aquaphish? It's working well for me too, but in truth the lumens per square inch is on the low side despite the WPG idea. Then again, the new theory is that aquaplants actually do better with not too much burning light.

Otocinclus-- I've never been able to keep these successfully in a tank under 20g so I wasn't planning on any. Maybe if yours work out I'll give them a shot.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

I really like the retrofited lighting system. The old one had too much blue. As for lumens, it is pretty bright. And the shrimp seem to stay in the shade of the plants most of the time. But at lights off they will move into other areas of the tank.

As for the ottos, so far so good. I used to have some in my 40 gal and thought that they died until one day I rearrainged the driftwood and found them still alive and well living a nocturnal life and stayiing under the wood during the light hours. I'll see how they go in a smaller tank.


----------



## esarkipato (Jul 19, 2005)

Great pics of those otos! I think endlers and shrimp would be a great combo, I am now considering endlers for my 10g shrimp tank! I know they are on aquabid, but pretty pricy . . . also I'm not sure how they do with shipping.


----------

